# bis hinauf zu



## dergott

Aquí la expresión "bis hinauf zu" quiere decir hasta?
 
Es war wie jene Mea-Culpa-Ergüsse, die Politiker und Künstler der DDR in den Neunziger Jahren formelhaft zu absolvieren hatten, _*bis hinauf zu* Heiner Müller_, 
der plötzlich zwei Diktaturen erlebt haben wollte.
_ _
Aquello fue como aquellos derrames de mea culpa que tenían que absolver de manera estereotipada los políticos y artistas de la DDR en los años noventa, _i*ncluso*_Heiner Müller,...


 vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## jester.

Pienso que tu traducción ya tiene el sentido correcto, pero estoy seguro de que hay otra posibilidad que es más exacto a lo que dice el texto alemán.

Espero que mi comprendes. Disculpa mi español. 

j3st3r


----------



## dergott

Vielen Dank j3st3r für deine Hilfe.


----------



## Jana337

Estoy de acuerdo con j3st3r - hay una palabra mejor. 

You need a Spanish word that conveys the idea of tasteless outpourings culminating in the declaration of Heiner Müller.

Hope this helps,

Jana


----------



## DaleC

Ob diese vorschläge gelingen? 



			
				dergott said:
			
		

> Aquí la expresión "bis hinauf zu" quiere decir hasta?
> 
> Es war wie jene Mea-Culpa-Ergüsse, die Politiker und Künstler der DDR in den Neunziger Jahren formelhaft zu absolvieren hatten, _*bis hinauf zu* Heiner Müller_,
> der plötzlich zwei Diktaturen erlebt haben wollte.
> 
> Aquello fue como aquellos derrames de mea culpa que tenían que cumplir [S]absolver[/S] de manera ritual estereotipada los políticos y artistas de la DDR en los años noventa, hasta incluir a Heiner Müller,...



El objecto directo de absolver es una persona; él de absolvieren es un tramite o una prueba.


----------



## Jana337

Die Diskussion zu "erlebt haben wollte" befindet sich hier.

Jana


----------



## DaleC

Ich habe geschrieben: 

Quote:
Originally Posted by *dergott*
_Aquí la expresión "bis hinauf zu" quiere decir hasta?

Es war wie jene Mea-Culpa-Ergüsse, die Politiker und Künstler der DDR in den Neunziger Jahren formelhaft zu absolvieren hatten, *bis hinauf zu* Heiner Müller, 
der plötzlich zwei Diktaturen erlebt haben wollte.

Aquello fue como aquellos derrames de mea culpa que tenían que cumplir [S]absolver[/s] de manera ritual estereotipada los políticos y artistas de la DDR en los años noventa, hasta incluir a Heiner Müller,...
_


Ich wusste ja auch, dass "incluir" nicht idiomatisch war. Letztendlich erinnere ich mich am richtigen wort: *tocar*le hacer a uno. 

Aquello fue como aquellos derrames de mea culpa que tenían que cumplir [S]absolver[/s] de manera ritual los políticos y artistas de la DDR en los años noventa, hasta a Heiner Müller le tocó hacerlo/cumplirlo,...


----------



## I.C.

„Bis hinauf zu“ is a reference to Heiner Müller’s presumed importance, his _high_ standing, his place in the pantheon of culture. Even him, Heiner Müller, demigod.


----------

